# Hello



## frankie92 (May 27, 2012)

Hi There,

My name is Fran and i have owned fancy mice for about 6 years 
I have also owned many other pets from dogs to fish.
I have a national diploma in animal management and am a dog groomer, i have also showed and bred dogs. 
I had my first four fancy mice when i was in my last year of school, i was so interested in animals and had already had the usual hamsters and rabbits and wanted something different to own, Two years later i was left with no mice but i had started college doing a animal management course, we were learning about breeding mice at college and it really interested me so i went and gained a male from a lady i knew who had just had a litter. I then brought two females from college so as they wernt related to the male and i was all set and as son as they were old enough i could think about breeding. I had the females at six weeks old and within a week of having them one had given birth to three pinkies. (They hadnt been put with the male he was kept at the other end of the room, the little female must have been pregnant before i had her.) so without even kn owing i now had six mice. i kept all the babies and never had another litter out of any of thye mice. The last of the six died in feb and at the start of march i went and gained five females. 

hope to speak to some of you soon

Thanks


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome! I have 7 mice, (5 girls, 2 boys) and a lot of other animals.
You'll learn a lot here and everyone is lovely


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Welcome! I now have so many mice..haha.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------

